# A2DP Bluetooth streaming and your Volkswagen



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

Just because your new radio in your 2010 Volkswagen has an option for Bluetooth streaming it doesn’t mean that your car has the necessary hardware to make it work.
Volkswagen uses two systems on their passenger cars option 9W2 and option 9W3. here is the catch 22: option 9W2 supports bluetooth streaming while 9W3 supports voice dialing, phone book transfer (expect on Jetta TDI/SEL) and caller ID.
*The ONLY Volkswagen that support A2DP are:*
Jetta S (with optional 9W2)
Jetta SE
Jetta Wolfsburg ediiton
Jetta Sportwagen ( all trim levels and engines)
Golf (all trim levels and engines)
GTI

The following models DO NOT SUPPORT A2DP becuase they use option 9W3 but look at the bright side you get voice dialing!:
Passat
CC
Tiguan
Touareg
Jetta TDI (sedan ONLY)
Jetta 2.5 SEL
EOS
But wait there is more!!! If A2DP is more valuable to you than voice dialing or vise versa you can swap the modules! here is a link with instructions: http://www.aenea.org/jsw/jsw9w3upgrade.pdf
for more on this topic follow this link: http://askavwsalesguy.com/


----------

